# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Hair transplant questions

## alextriton

Hi guys
I'm new here, sorry to be bothering you! I know new people aren't usually taken seriously on forums, but any help would be very much appreciated!

I've been doing some research (limited) on hair transplants plymouth, as this is my local area. Many websites talk about "follicular-units", I'm just wondering what exactly this is? And what are common amounts? 
Thanks again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thehatman

Hi 
Follicular units are the sack of hair the doctor take out to implant in to the new aria. every follicular unit contain different numbers of hair 1,2,3,4 upp to 5 hairs per "sack" the number of FU you need depends on how bad your hair loss is. post a photo!

----------


## tomhank15111995

hi, no problem  :Big Grin:

----------

